# Can Lộ Lộ vô tư lộ nhũ hoa để khẳng định ngực xịn



## Hotgirl (16 Tháng bảy 2012)

*Can lộ lộ khoe hang - Can lo lo khoa than - nhu hoa can lo lo

Không chỉ để lộ hàng, cô người mẫu lắm chiêu còn tuyên bố 'ngực xịn 100%'.*





​
Can  Lộ Lộ được mời... chấm thi cho một cuộc thi do thẩm mỹ viện ở Thượng  Hải tổ chức. Cô người mẫu tái diễn mốt hở hang: váy maxi xanh nổi bật  với phần cổ chữ V sâu, để lộ bộ ngực căng tròn. Từng khiến công chúng  "phát sốt" khi mặc như không tại buổi triển lãm xe hơi ở Bắc Kinh tháng  trước nhưng cô người mẫu này không vì thế mà e ngại.






​



[TD="class: Image"]Đồng  hành cùng Can Lộ Lộ luôn là mẹ cô, người quản lý của con gái. Sau sự  việc Lộ Lộ ăn mặc quá hở hang tại Triển lãm ô tô Bắc Kinh, một nhóm  người đã biểu tình đề nghị cô gái này chấm dứt trò lố. Trước phản ứng  của dư luận, mẹ Lộ Lộ lên tiếng: "Đó là yêu cầu của công việc".







​



[TD="class: Image"]Người  đẹp vô tư "lộ hàng". Khi được phỏng vấn, người mẫu này khẳng định cô  chưa hề nâng ngực, gò bồng đảo cô sở hữu hiện giờ 100% tự nhiên.







​



[TD="class: Image"]Hết lộ trái...







​



[TD="class: Image"]... lại lộ phải.







​



[TD="class: Image"]Thấy báo chí chú ý, cô còn quay ra nở nụ cười duyên dáng.


----------



## anhbeyeu (27 Tháng bảy 2012)

Quá trời thế việc gì phải mặc nhỉ!


----------

